

Talking about WebGL and Security... - dzdzdzzz
http://wahlers.com.br/claus/blog/talking-about-webgl-and-security/

======
nhaehnle
This is pretty much exactly the kind of problem that one might expect with
WebGL. Since driver writers traditionally didn't think much about security
implications, this may be a simple case of somebody "forgetting" (possibly
motivated by performance considerations) to zero out texture contents. The
people responsible for that code should fix it and then we can all move on.

~~~
jensnockert
That bug is not uncommon on OS X, it happens with a few of the drivers.
(mostly seen on the nVidia 8xxx and 9xxx series?) And it is not that they are
not cleared, it more often than not is things that should actually be in
memory

But for some unknown reason, the driver maps memory the wrong way and _poof_
you get the wrong texture, sometimes they are garbled sometimes not and
sometimes hilarious results (was referred to as the 'Avril Lavigne issue' in
the EVE community for a while.)

I would say it is an issue, but it is not a very serious one by current WebGL
standards, there is not any controlled way of getting random textures of your
bank account etc, there are probably worse issues with 3D graphics drivers
than this.

~~~
dzdzdzzz
<http://www.contextis.com/resources/blog/webgl2/>

------
hartror
I have been a 3D developer for business applications for over 5 years on
various platforms and this problem crops up often. Most often it is the
developer's fault so in this case the WebGL implementations. But surprisingly
often it is a library or driver implementation issue that you need to work
around.

I am glad I am not responsible for the implementations, working with all the
vendors must be a mammoth and frustrating task.

------
1880
I have seen this happening a lot with Chrome, Windows XP and latest Nvidia
drivers. And not only with WebGL, but with every kind of GPU-accelerated web
content.

